# 1995 GMC K1500 pouring oil



## brian621 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just bought this truck two weeks ago. I put it into 4WD and went to push snow for the first time this morning. The truck lost oil pressure and was literally pouring oil. What can this be???


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Did you check to see where the oil was coming from? Does it have an oil cooler and maybe a line let go?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

X2, pouring from where? First guess is an oil cooler line......................second guess is a rear main seal. Let's hope its the first one.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

It could be a cooler. I have seen vehicles that have sat for long time rust a hole through the oil pan.


----------



## brian621 (Feb 11, 2012)

I didn't have a chance to check. I did the lot at work and haven't had time since. Thanks for the idea of a oil cooler. I was so enraged I didn't even think about that.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm guessing there is a leak.


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

check oil filter and drain plug as well. loose or rust hole maybe????


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

brian621;1445866 said:


> I just bought this truck two weeks ago. I put it into 4WD and went to push snow for the first time this morning. The truck lost oil pressure and was literally pouring oil. What can this be???


So it lost pressure and started pouring oil yet you finished the lot?

I am thinking .if you're not educated enough to know where to look or what to do when something like this happens, you should sell the truck and keep your day job.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

REAPER;1446064 said:


> So it lost pressure and started pouring oil yet you finished the lot?
> 
> I am thinking .if you're not educated enough to know where to look or what to do when something like this happens, you should sell the truck and keep your day job.


haha REAPER :laughing:


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

posts like this are a fake, they are too stupid to be real.some kids are just lonely and bored.same as when you were a kid and called truckers names over the cb.his next post will be 'my truck wont run what could it be.' we got a whole helpless generation raised by thier mothers without a lick of sense,sad really.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2COR517;1445942 said:


> I'm guessing there is a leak.


I call BS. It's obviously an electronic problem.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Might be a leaky Tail gate!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Every GOOD truck owner who's bought a truck knows to bring a flashlight and a knowledgeable mechanic if they don't know what to look for with them to make sure that the truck is mechanically sound. That truck could have had a slow leak before you even bought it and you did it in when you were plowing. If you don't know what to look for then I would junk the truck and buy a prius put a hitch on it and tow around a snowblower.That way if something goes wrong you can put the snowblower on the trailer and bring it home.:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why a Prius?


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I just think it would be funny to see a prius towing a snowblower and something would be more likely to happen electrical on the prius causing him to go to the dealer and not having to post on here.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

if your any were near rive ill help ya out


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

chevyzrule810;1446573 said:


> I just think it would be funny to see a prius towing a snowblower and something would be more likely to happen electrical on the prius causing him to go to the dealer and not having to post on here.


So you think the Prius is less dependable because it has more electrical components?

And you think dealers are the only people that can work on them?


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

More dependable because it is electric and anyone can work on them I ment to say a repair shop,that's what happens when you work at a dealership.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Funny that the ******** OP has not chimed in to defend himself;I'd guess he is a fraud also!


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

ratherbfishin;1446766 said:


> Funny that the ******** OP has not chimed in to defend himself;I'd guess he is a fraud also!


Who is OP?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

brian621 is the OP.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

its the same as an OG original gangster


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you down with OPP?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Original Person's Posts? Yeah you know me.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

ratherbfishin;1446766 said:


> Funny that the ******** OP has not chimed in to defend himself;I'd guess he is a fraud also!


Why would he come back? Except for the first few posts, you guys have done nothing but bash and have your fun as his expense. Just sayin'


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

As for the OP.

I had the metal bends in my oil-cooler lines rot out last year and dumped the oil out of my motor, so I would check them first.

Luckily I seen it happen with my gauges and got the truck shut off with no damage that I could tell. Even sent a sample of oil that was still left off to a lab to confirm it and it didn't show any real signs of damage. Basically all the readings were in normal parameters. 


.....


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Nobody thought to think about the oil sending unit??? Its an older truck, could cause both problems, come on!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Did you check the oil in the headlamp reflector assembly? That has a tendancy to collect some moisture over the years cause issues in older trucks with the lens rotting from the inside out- causing oil leaks....

Seriously though- check for a rotten out oil cooler line- that's probably it!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Plowtoy;1447637 said:


> Nobody *thought to think *about the oil sending unit??? Its an older truck, could cause both problems, come on!


I'm an idiot. That almost makes sense:laughing::laughing:


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

As a Harvard,Yale and MIT graduate,I happen to use very specialized equipment and methods to locate leaks of all kinds, as a profesor i have taught many who are beneath me these methods, I will teach some of you now....look with your eyes, where it is leaking from is where the leak is, now there you have it.


----------



## brian621 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's great to know the #1 plowing forum is so welcoming to new members. I'll just stick to corral.net and jeepforum.com where members aren't condescending. Thanks again guys!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

This is approximately an average attitude compared to automotive forums I've seen, it's not particularly mean here. Sure there's a few guys who posted insults, but most were just having some good-natured fun.

No need to feel bad, just ignore everything you didn't like.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

brian621;1451990 said:


> It's great to know the #1 plowing forum is so welcoming to new members. I'll just stick to corral.net and jeepforum.com where members aren't condescending. Thanks again guys!


Ask a stupid question, expect stupid responses. Stick your head under the truck and look. Don't be so frigging lazy.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

We arnt #1 for nothin,Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

brian621;1451990 said:


> It's great to know the #1 plowing forum is so welcoming to new members. I'll just stick to corral.net and jeepforum.com where members aren't condescending. Thanks again guys!


You could check the oil cooler,fittings, and lines the intake manifold, valve covers, timing chain cover, front crank seal, rear main seal, oil pan and gasket, oil filter, oil filter adapter, or oil pressure sensor. Kinda like someone asking for an estimate over the phone, it's pretty tough. Now if you would have said, hey guys my truck seems to be leaking from here or there what do you think it could be? It might be a little easier to narrow down, it's pretty hard for us to diagnose something that YOU haven't even looked at yet


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

brian621;1451990 said:


> It's great to know the #1 plowing forum is so welcoming to new members. I'll just stick to corral.net and jeepforum.com where members aren't condescending. Thanks again guys!


----------

